
Show HN: Gamification of actions that help the environment - horseduck1000
https://microvist.com
======
horseduck1000
Hi all - new here so please forgive if I'm a bit naive on HN etiquette.

Looking for feedback and thoughts on this project I've been working on - But
also want to discuss other peoples experiences and techniques in the
psychology getting users to engage where they normally wouldn't.

The goal in my case is getting people started with sustainability so my
demographic is newcomers - not those that already care about the environment.
I've chosen the ability to unlock badges/achievements to add motivation.

Thinking of also adding competitiveness but unsure what would be the most
effective, self or group (i.e. level up your own profile or compete against
others).

Thoughts and experiences from others would be great to hear.

